# Librax and Xanax at same time?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

My question is for any of you who have knowledge on this... I just got prescribed Librax by my gastro.. Was previously taking donnatal.. I know that Librax has a benzo in it... And xanax is a benzo... Can I take both the Librax and Xanax on the same days..? B/c i have 22 or so .25 mg Xanax to take as needed for "anxiety attacks"... Thanks for the help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would avoid doubling up...just because it is fairly easy to overdo this sort of medication. And depending on how they may interact it could be one of those 1+1=5 situations, which can get dangerous in a hurry. It is probably worth talking to the doctors to find out what the best action plan is. There may be doses at which the combo is safe, but I would not take both until getting it clarified (your pharmacist may also be a good resource for this and most will take the time to talk to you about your prescriptions).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would avoid doubling up...just because it is fairly easy to overdo this sort of medication. And depending on how they may interact it could be one of those 1+1=5 situations, which can get dangerous in a hurry. It is probably worth talking to the doctors to find out what the best action plan is. There may be doses at which the combo is safe, but I would not take both until getting it clarified (your pharmacist may also be a good resource for this and most will take the time to talk to you about your prescriptions).K.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

.25mg of alprazolam (Xanax) is a very low dose; they make 2mg tabs, which are obviosuly four times as strong. Librax is very weak with respect to the amount of benzodiazepine in it; it's so low as to render the drug not a controlled substance (unlike Librium, which is a Schedule IV drug like Xanax and Valium). Librax has only 5mg of chlordiazepoxide (Librium), which is equal to about 2mg of Valium. Taking one Librax and one .25mg Xanax at the same time shouldn't cause any problems so long as you're not taking anything else. Also, no alcohol or grapefruit juice, since both potentiate the effect of benzodiazepines. Of course you should at least ask your pharmacist, as the above poster suggests.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

.25mg of alprazolam (Xanax) is a very low dose; they make 2mg tabs, which are obviosuly four times as strong. Librax is very weak with respect to the amount of benzodiazepine in it; it's so low as to render the drug not a controlled substance (unlike Librium, which is a Schedule IV drug like Xanax and Valium). Librax has only 5mg of chlordiazepoxide (Librium), which is equal to about 2mg of Valium. Taking one Librax and one .25mg Xanax at the same time shouldn't cause any problems so long as you're not taking anything else. Also, no alcohol or grapefruit juice, since both potentiate the effect of benzodiazepines. Of course you should at least ask your pharmacist, as the above poster suggests.


----------

